# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  κυκλωμα φλασαρισματος LED

## xifis

γεια χαρα,εχει κανεις υποψιν του καποιο κυκλωμα που να αναβοσβηνει 2 σετ απο LED (στην ουσια 2 καναλια) με καποιο ρυθμο οπως αυτος των οχηματων εκτακτης αναγκης,του οχηματος αλυταρχη στη φορμουλα (  :Tongue2:  ) κλπ...πχ 3 φορες το ενα σετ-κενο-3 φορες το αλλο.

το θεμα ειναι περισοτερο το κυκλωμα παραγωγης παλμων ενω ο αριθμος των LED κ η οδηγηση τους βρισκεται στην πορεια.θα προτιμουσα κατι χωρις μΕ,ειχα σκεφτει καποιο counter κ ενα 555,η κατι ακομα πιο απλο.καμια ιδεα?

----------


## moutoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGfOewOB3c"]YouTube - Ohr LED Dash Light - Flash Patterns[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0MptoN6DJY"]YouTube - LED Visor Strobe[/ame]

Πάντως υπάρχουν τέτοια στο eBay πάρα πολλά, έχω πάρει και εγώ  :Laugh: , 
(μονόχρωμα λευκό-λευκό οχι κόκκινο λευκό) γιαυτό στο λέω ...  :Cool: .

----------


## xifis

καλη φαση,ειδα κ πριν μερικα τετοια στο youtube, αλλα θα με ενδιεφερε ενα σχηματικο.βεβαια αν το κοστος του ειναι σχετικα μικρο,σκεφτομαι κ το ετοιματζιδικο.

----------

